# Entries in threads not in date/time sequence



## Keitht (Jun 14, 2005)

Either I am missing something (entirely possible) or something strange is happening with some threads.  When viewing "The Smiles & "IMG" in User CP is off! " in this forum I see 9 entries and a tree of entries at the top of the post.  Second to last of the entries is one saying "More replies below current depth".  Clicking on "More replies..." expands the tree but submission times and dates are not sequential.  Is this a 'feature' of the new board?
Within the same forum "Can't get rid of Guest" although also showing the tree simply has multiple pages and is much easier to follow.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2005)

Keith -

Click on "Display Mode" at the upper right corner of this thread. You'll see three options. Linear Mode is the one that is similar to the old TUG BBS, showing all of the posts in chronological order. Using that method, you won't see the "tree". 

You can experiment with the other two methods - as you obviously are now.

Click on any option to change your current view. Click on User CP in the upper left of any page and then select "Edit Options" to make a permanent change.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 14, 2005)

For the quick fix (while you are in the thread that is not arranged by date and time), click on the "Display Mode" at the upper right hand corner of the messages and chose "Linear".  For the permanant fix, go to your User CP and under Thread Display, choose linear (either oldest first or newest first according to preference).


----------



## Keitht (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Gentlemen,

I did say it was probably something that I was missing.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 23, 2005)

Glad I saw this.  This ''tree'' format is wacky.  When you go back to a thread you have already read and look for new posts, they are scattered all through the thread, which is very cumbersome to follow and aggravating.  I thought we were stuck with this ''enhancement'' but now I see that there is an escape.  

It does seem that the ''tree'' must be the default mode, and it should not be.
A normal day and time sequence should be the default mode.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

> It does seem that the ''tree'' must be the default mode, and it should not be.
> A normal day and time sequence should be the default mode.



Linear mode was not the default when we started up.  The default was changed to linear, being what existing users were most used to, shortly thereafter.  But the folks who registered right away (and there are a lot of them) are probably not set to linear mode unless they've changed their preference themselves.

Thread mode shows you which messages were entered as replies to what.   This is sometimes very useful when the poster does not add a quote of the message being replied to. 

It's all a matter of what you're used to.  Lawrence's home-brew bbs we had prior to 2000 showed things in thread mode.  We had no end of complaints when this was not available in the UBB software we went to in December 2000.

I prefer linear mode myself.


----------

